# Career path



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Tackdriver said:


> Its early in the game, but I am first doing some research on exactly what it would cost to get the proper business permits and so forth so that I could open a little business.
> 
> .


Arizona Approved CEU Courses:None State Board:State Registrar Of Contractors 
3838 North Central Avenue, Suite 400 
Phoenix, AZ 85012 
(602) 542-1525 Fax: (602) 542-1599 
www.azroc.gov/ 

Licensing Requirements:Electrical Contractor 
Commercial– Electrical & Transmission Lines A-17; 
Specialty – Electrical C-11, 
Low Voltage C-12 
Requirements: 
License Classification Requirements 
•A-17, C-11: 4 years trade exp., Business Management & Trade Exam. 
•C-12: 1year experience, Business Management & Trade Exam. 
Exam Given By: Prometric: 1 (800) 280-3926. 
Candidate Booklet 
Passing Grade: Business Management 70% 
Exam: Business Management: 2.5 hours, 80 questions. 
3 hours for each trade exam, except the L-11, C-11, K-11, and A-17 are allowed 4 hours. 
Examination Fee: $63 for one exam, $120 for two exams. 
License Application Form 
Licensing Fee: General Residential Contractor: $445 
Specialty Residential Contractor: $320 
General Commercial Contractor: $890 
Specialty Commercial Contractor: $645 
Fees for Additional classifications 
Renewal: Biennial; expires two years on the anniversary month of original issue. 
Renewal Fee: General Residential Contractor: $290 
Specialty Residential Contractor: $240 
General Commercial Contractor:$580 
Specialty Commercial Contractor: $490 
Continuing Ed: There are no state Continuing Education Requirements 
License Reciprocity: California State Contractor's Board, the Nevada State License Board, and the Utah State License Board. 
Must pass the Arizona Business Management examination and complete all other Requirements for licensing in Arizona. 

Electrical Journeyman is regulated at the local level. 
Continuing Education Requirements:There are no state continuing education requirements. NEC Adoption Date:NEC is not adopted at the state level. Local authorities are enforcing 2005


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Besides working for an integrator (which is what your skill set works best for) you could also travel as a service guy for one of a million different machine manufacturers. You could also work in the engineering department of a machine manufacturing company. There's always the plant floor too. An electrical maintenance gig is not so bad.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You could take the K-11 (dual resi/commercial, the C-11 and L-11 are just resi or just commercial respectively) license and open up a small shop, you probably want to get UL 508 certified too if you want to do automation/controls stuff and build panels. 

Obviously now may not be the best time to do such a thing but it's something to think about.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like HVAC DDC work. Just IMO, it's different than all that Allen-Bradley stuff, alot less critical, but still interesting.


----------

